# 2021 IMSA Road America



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048 miles) Race



1. DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 945kg (#31) _ 76 laps _ 3 pit stops _ 19 laps per stint



2. DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 920kg (#55) _ 76 laps _ 3 pit stops _ 19 laps per stint



4. DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 76 laps _ 4 pit stops _ 15.2 laps per stint



7. LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#18) _ 75 laps _ 5 pit stops _ 12.5 laps per stint



11. LMP3 Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#54) _ 73 laps _ 3 pit stops _ 18.3 laps per stint



12. GTLM Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1275kg (#79) _ 73 laps _ 2 pit stops _ 24.3 laps per stint



14. GTLM Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1290kg (#3) _ 73 laps _ 3 pit stops _ 18.3 laps per stint



20. GTD Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1320kg (#9) _ 69 laps _ 3 pit stops _ 17.3 laps per stint








IMSA - Timing Results







results.imsa.com






































































































GTLM

Campbell and Cooper MacNeil pulled off an upset win in their #79 Porsche 911 RSR-19 by beating the two factory Corvettes with an off-sequence strategy call. The team brought Campbell in for a second stop after previously pitting under yellow, giving the Australian a significant gap to the cars behind.

In order to make it to the line first, however, Campbell had to complete the final hour of racing on a single tank of fuel. It required the Porsche factory ace to do some serious fuel saving, but he ultimately made it.

“The race came down to the strategy and the fuel saving between us and the Corvettes,” Campbell said. “In the end the Proton guys made the right decision to stop when we did for fuel.

Crucial to the team’s victory hopes was fuel management, with Campbell lifting and coasting in the closing stages in the hopes of making it to the line.

“It definitely wasn’t easy at times,” Campbell continued. “The team was always updating me and giving me the information I needed to be able to do what I had to do with getting the fuel mileage we needed to be able to make it to the end of the race.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048 miles) Fastest Practice 1/Qualifying Lap Times (wet track)



DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 945kg (#31) _ 2:07.919



DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 2:08.677



DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 920kg (#55) _ 2:08.716



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#52) _ 2:14.356



LMP3 Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#38) _ 2:19.106



GTLM Chevy Corvette C8R V8 520hp 1290kg (#3) _ 2:20.979



GTD Porsche 911 GT3 R F6 500hp 1320kg (#9) _ 2:21.855



Gap between DPi and LMP2 = 6.437 s

Gap between LMP2 and LMP3 = 4.75 s

Gap between LMP3 and GTLM = 1.873 s

Gap between GTLM and GTD = 0.876 s


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Road America (4.048 miles) Fastest Practice 2/Race Lap Times (dry track)



DPi Oreca-Acura V6 Turbo 600hp 930kg (#10) _ 1:49.752



DPi Dallara-Cadillac V8 600hp 945kg (#31) _ 1:50.411



DPi Multimatic-Mazda I4 Turbo 600hp 920kg (#55) _ 1:51.308



LMP2 Oreca 07-Gibson V8 580hp 940kg (#52) _ 1:53.513



LMP3 Ligier JSP320-Nissan V8 460hp 950kg (#36) _ 2:00.579



GTLM Porsche 911 RSR-19 F6 520hp 1275kg (#79) _ 2:01.843



GTD Lexus RC F GT3 V8 500hp 1kg (#14) _ 2:06.485



Gap between DPi and LMP2 = 3.761 s

Gap between LMP2 and LMP3 = 7.066 s

Gap between LMP3 and GTLM = 1.264 s

Gap between GTLM and GTD = 4.642 s


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

DPi Cadillac is 17.508 s slower on a wet track.



LMP2 is 20.843 s slower on a wet track.



LMP3 is 18.527 s slower on a wet track.



GTLM Corvette is 18.698 s slower on a wet track.



GTD Porsche is 14.464 s slower on a wet track.


----------

